# March 2015 Betta Photo of the Month Contest Results



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

*Congratulations to March's Betta Photo of the Month Contest winner, Fourthwind!*

Fourthwind (9 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

FishyFishy89 (7 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

JustDownTheRiverBettas (6 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

InStitches (5 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

BettaStarter24 (4 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Alyssalovesbettas (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Jessicatm137 (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Tress (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

BlueSky99 (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

FishyWater2525 (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

artemis35 (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

fishtankwatcher (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Sapphire (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Hallyx (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

missavgp (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

KORHC (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

EmFishy (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Tirianixie (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

JessikaSky (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

BettaBoy51 (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

MsAqua (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

greenfishfl (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

TripleChrome (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

juanitawolf (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Bailmint (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

bserrano2 (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

xShainax (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

IntrovertEJL (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Poro (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

SiameseFightingArt (0 votes)


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

For the amount of members that this forum has, I believe that there should be more votes than the contest received. Strange.


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Congrats to the winner! And everyone else.


----------



## JessikaSky (Sep 6, 2014)

@Bailmint not everyone may participate in voting


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Before the change in management last year, the contest had more entries as well as voters. The contest was down for several months and hasn't fully recovered.

While I'm here, I'd like to mention that entries must be of the members own fish. Aquabid and vendor/breeder pictures are allowed, but are frowned upon because we can't be sure of their provenance.

Two pieces of unsolicited advice: Clean the glass. And .... *crop*.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Well yes, I know lots of members don't vote, but I find it sad.

And oh okay Hal, I'll keep that in mind .


----------



## artemis35 (Jul 11, 2014)

Congratulations to Fourthwind! That is a truly beautiful fish.

I agree that it is sad that more members do not participate and/or vote in the monthly contest. 

Personally, I really look forward to checking out all of the entries and voting each month. I even contribute an entry myself when I manage to get a clear, decent picture (which isn't often) :lol:


----------

